# a good k400 job...



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Pulled this out of a drain today with my little k400...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Are those roots, looks like a snake skin, but that might be the booze. :laughing:

I like my K-400.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you use the K400 as a boat anchor?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say you got lucky....

I wouldn't count on it happening all the time... :whistling2:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I've gotten pretty good at making my k400 do more than it should. I could not have gotten a bigger machine into where I was. I have cut a lot of roots with it. I know not a lot of guys like that machine but it has paid for itself 20 times over.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> I've gotten pretty good at making my k400 do more than it should. I could not have gotten a bigger machine into where I was. I have cut a lot of roots with it. I know not a lot of guys like that machine but it has paid for itself 20 times over.


Yes, but you should realize that while you flirt with meeting more than your match the amount of time that you spend babying the undersized machine increases the amount of time on the job where you might be making more money had you finished faster and gone on to another job....

Also the day will come when you will be leaving that undersized cable in someones line when you meet your over match.... You will lose a customer on that one...


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Believe me, I know its limitations. This instance here it was the only option as I could not have gotten a big machine in. That machine has its place and when called upon it has performed well for me.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

incarnatopnh said:


> Believe me, I know its limitations. This instance here it was the only option as I could not have gotten a big machine in. That machine has its place and when called upon it has performed well for me.


By looking at the pictures I don't think you know your K400's limitations.
once that cable loses whatever stiffness it has I will wrap up quickly.
Happens all the time with those under sized machines :yes:

I run a big DM-55, K60 and drill and eel combo the K400 would be like me using my DM-138 on a sewer line.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Actually in that situation I would have usually run my 1065. I had to lower the machine down a 20 foot retaining wall to get to the drain... That's why I used the k400 on that job.


----------

